

A few Java hacks/funny snippets. - everlia
http://www.exposedseo.com/2008/05/16/some-java-fun/

======
ambition
The search function for "java" brings up

[http://www.exposedseo.com/?s=java&x=0&y=0&=Go](http://www.exposedseo.com/?s=java&x=0&y=0&=Go)

Which seems to be the intended article. And has nothing to do with Java. It's
about Javascript.

To be fair, I did learn a neat Firefox trick:

javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true'; document.designMode='on';
void 0

------
Hates_
Your links don't work.

